# February 2013 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Mike

*Congratulations to February's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, polukoff!*

polukoff (13 votes)


----------



## Mike

inveritas (11 votes)


----------



## Mike

BeautifulBetta123 (8 votes)


----------



## Mike

Fenghuang (7 votes)


----------



## Mike

inareverie85 (6 votes)


----------



## Mike

Mr2KiEu (5 votes)


----------



## Mike

BettaPirate (4 votes)


----------



## Mike

Chili Padi (4 votes)


----------



## Mike

MSG (4 votes)


----------



## Mike

Aluyasha (3 votes)


----------



## Mike

Karebear13 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

Sixwolf (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

bellasia (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

Lyshymo (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

Hail0788 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

Newbettamommy13 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

ZergyMonster (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

Saphira101 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

popcorndeer (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

stuntman2946 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

rmarkham (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

Hershey (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

majesticstorm (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

Hadoken Kitty (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

BettaDays (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

Shadyr (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

Fredsterbit (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

Trackpadtactics (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

Silverfang (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

CathrynFish (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

registereduser (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

lillyandquigly (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Hallyx (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

kirby13580 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

LuckyBlue (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Phaydra (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Skyewillow (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Bettaluver4evr (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

eatmice2010 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

taylermckee (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

rosy delta (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Artist with a betta (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Fritz (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

RabidAliver (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Elsewhere (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

PhilipPhish (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

madmonahan (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Indigo Betta (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

lilchiwolf (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Little Leaf (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

rubinthebetta (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

xShainax (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

waterdog (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Haleigh (0 votes)


----------



## MattsBettas

Yay! Congratulations Polukoff!


----------



## popcorndeer

yaaa! popcorn! 1 vote!!!


----------



## Little Leaf

0 votes?! Come on people, i put in an inspiring quote!!


----------



## Karebear13

wow there were a lot of great submissions!


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Great photos everyone! And congratulations to the winner!
:-D


----------



## polukoff

MattsBettas said:


> Yay! Congratulations Polukoff!


Thanks MattsBettas and everyone who voted!


----------



## rubinthebetta

Great pics! And congrats, polukoff. I wish I had gotten at least _a_ vote, but oh well. At least there's this month. :-D


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Congrats! Beautiful fish!!!


----------



## RandomCookie

Congrats Polukoff!! Beautiful fish everyone, love all of the pictures!


----------



## bettalover2000

Polukoff will probably be the next copperarabian. 
Anyone remember how copper would win every contest?


----------



## LuckyBlue

I truly enjoy seeing all of the pictures.. I hope even the ones that get no votes keep posting pictures!!! I've only gotten one vote one time. The only time it hurts is when I've lost one and they get no votes..:-(


----------



## Trunkzdbz

I want to submit a photo for the contest, but don't know how, please explain how I submit photos for the contest?


----------



## Destinystar

Trunkzdbz that feature is not working right now but we hope it will be up and running soon. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## GrlRacr

So.......silly question, but how do I vote for the one(s) I like??? Great job everyone, I know getting our fishies to stay still long enough for a good quality shot is not so easy.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Perseusmom said:


> Trunkzdbz that feature is not working right now but we hope it will be up and running soon. Sorry for the inconvenience.


Do you know when it will be running again? I have pictures I want to submit. xD


----------



## Destinystar

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Do you know when it will be running again? I have pictures I want to submit. xD


I wish I did, right now all I know it that Admin is aware of this issue and working to get it resolved. I am sure we will make and announce as soon as it is up and working again so hang on to your pictures


----------



## peachii

Doesn't Polukoff breed and sell bettas? Seems he got a really long free advertisement by winning that competition and getting to have his name posted front of the site and not even have to be active to get it


----------

